# Smith College Dir. of Campus Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Director of Campus Safety*
Smith College 
in Northampton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/01/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number: *R-202101050
If you have any questions about the position or our application process, reach out to us at [email protected].
Facilities Management
*Job Description*
Reporting to the associate vice president for facilities and operations, the director will lead the department creating a strong team culture focused on building relationships, community engagement, and a community-centered approach to campus safety. The director oversees the functions of campus safety and the campus safety team, including warranted/sworn campus police officers and non-warranted officers who work as dispatchers/security staff. In addition, the director leads the response to campus emergencies, ensuring timely warning and community notifications as needed and in consultation with senior leadership as well as administers the college's RAVE emergency communication system. The campus safety department conducts investigations into violations of the college's policies, assists outside law-enforcement agencies in their investigations of crimes on campus, and directs, organizes, and provides comprehensive campus safety and emergency response programs, including safety education, for the Smith College community.
The director will collaborate widely across the institution, working with various campus departments (e.g., Residence Life, Schacht Center for Health and Wellness, Dean of Students, and the Office for Equity and Inclusion) in promoting safety on campus and developing educational and informational outreach programs to maintain effective community relations and open communication. It is expected this new director will build strong, collaborative relationships with local officials by conducting joint training and the sharing of emergency preparedness plans.
The director oversees the recruitment, ongoing training, and supervision of the department ensuring that the campus safety team (officers, dispatchers, and staff) demonstrates behaviors consistent with department policies and the college's mission and values. The director provides supervision and mentorship to officers and staff, manages the department budget, and periodically reviews policies, practices, and training to ensure the department maintains consistency when responding to the needs of a diverse community while respecting the unique culture of Smith.
*Qualifications*
This position provides a unique opportunity for the new director to build upon the strong foundation of a newly created department while advancing the departmental mission. The successful candidate must have a bachelor's degree in social sciences, education, criminal justice or related field with ten years of experience in increasingly responsible, high-level leadership positions within police or public safety agencies. It is imperative that the next director have demonstrated success and expertise in working in culturally diverse communities and a strong commitment to diversity, equity, and social justice. Further, candidates must have emergency management experience, specifically utilizing the Incident Command Systems (ICS) or National Incident Management Systems (NIMS) for planning and execution of high-profile events and experience, as well as training, in mental health situations and in de-escalation techniques. The successful candidate will meet, or be willing to engage in the process to meet, all requirements for certification under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63 as a Special State Police Officer.
A master's degree with management and leadership training as well as experience at a college or university (or similar institution) are strongly preferred.
*Additional Information*
For the care and safety of our community, Smith College requires that all employees be vaccinated as a condition of employment and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status will be required. Individuals may seek medical or religious exemption with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival. 
*Application and Nomination*
Review of applications will begin *February 3, 2022 *and continue until the position is filled. *To* *apply for this position please follow this direct link to Spelman Johnson: *Director of Campus Safety - Spelman Johnson
Applicants needing reasonable accommodation to participate in the application process should contact Spelman Johnson at 413-529-2895.
Please attach *BOTH *a current resume and a cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position . *You may combine your resume and cover letter into a single file or attach multiple files to your application, but BE SURE you have provided all attachments BEFORE SUBMITTING your application.
You will NOT be able to attach additional files after you have hit the Submit button.*
Review of applications will begin
February 3, 2022
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Smith College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
Smith College is an EO/AA/Vet/Disability Employer.


----------

